# [Off the Wall] Combien d'heures dormez-vous ?

## scout

Est-ce que vous aussi, Gentoo Linux empiète sur vos nuits ?

[EDIT2] désolé pour la faute d'orthographe dans 9 à 10 heures, et pour nécéessaire et pour les autres. Ptet que si j'avais un peu plus de sommeil, j'en ferais moins   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *scout wrote:*   

> [EDIT] désolé pour la faute d'orthographe dans 9 à 10 heures

 

Et pour "nécéssaire" (7 à 8 heures) ???   :Razz: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

de 20h a 8h, le PC est sur Off sauf cas de force majeure(kernel panic...), donc mes nuits ne sont pas perturbées, de toute façon, je ne me couche jamais de suite après avoir quitté le PC car le cerveau n'a pas l'ACPI et j'ai besoin de faire le vide de données avant de dormir.

----------

## TGL

Y'a pas de choix "2 à 12 heures", alors je peux pas répondre... Mes nuits sont en effet assez irrégulières, et c'est un euphémisme. Et sur le même sujet, je suis aussi un farouche défenseur des jours de 30h - une journée de 22h entre deux nuits de 8h en moyenne, ça laisse plus de possibilités de faire plusieurs choses différentes dans sa journée, et c'est tout à fait supportable biologiquement. Au cas où vous auriez à cotoyer des gens qui ne vivent pas sur ce rythme là, il est bon de noter que vous pourrez quand même être en phase avec eux 1 jour sur 4 (1 sur 5 pour eux), ce qui est un bon ratio pour les rapports sociaux.

----------

## yuk159

[ma_life]

Comme TGL je ne peux pas vraiment repondre au sondage, on va dire 3 ou 4 heures en gros avec des variations le week-end ou je dort plus mais ou je me decale completement de mon rytme pendant la semaine.

[/ma_life]

Dit donc qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme sondage en ce moment   :Laughing: 

----------

## theturtle123

clair les sondages ça enchaine

il y a des statisticiens dans le coin ?   :Twisted Evil: 

moi 5 à 6h en ce moment... dur dur en fin de semaine

----------

## scout

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  on va dire 3 ou 4 heures en gros avec des variations le week-end ou je dort plus

 

Ah j'aurais du faire des intervalles de 2 heures et descendre jusque 0h   :Wink: 

----------

## moon69

vi moi aussi c'est tres aleatoire de 2 à 10 heure ?

mais la question qui suis ce serait a quelles heure dormez vous ?

car j'ai beau passer mes journee au boulot sur PC, mes nuits je les passe sur mes PC, je dorts par epuisement!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

ben moi ma petite vie c'est couché à 23h, levé à 6h40... c un bon rythme, koi que le weekend est le bienvenu, pour se coucher à 02h et se lever à 13h  :Very Happy: 

heures approxiomatives hein  :Wink: 

----------

## gr3mi

Lol tous ces sondages  :Wink: 

Bon, bah moi j'dors pas la nuit, enfin presque cf. http://linuxfr.org/~durandal/8635.html

C'est pas vrai, j'dors 8-10h comme beaucoup de monde, mais je trouve le someil polyphasique intéressant, vos opinions ?  :Smile: 

@+

GG

----------

## DuF

Moi c'est environ 6h par nuit la semaine et le week end entre 7h et 8h si j'ai pas fait la bringue, sinon c'est moins  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

1h58 => bonne nuit

----------

## bleakcabal

Moi je trouve que pour etre frais et dispo c pas le nombres d'heures dormi mais l'heure a laquelle je me couche et que je me reveille.

Je suis plus en forme si je me leve pas trop tard le matin. Que je me couche a 22h ou 03h, si je me leve a 10h je serai automatiquement fatiguer.

----------

## scout

 *bleakcabal wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve que pour etre frais et dispo c pas le nombres d'heures dormi mais l'heure a laquelle je me couche et que je me reveille.

 

Oui, il parait que quand on se couche avant minuit le sommeil est beaucoup plus réparateur

----------

## theturtle123

 *scout wrote:*   

> Oui, il parait que quand on se couche avant minuit le sommeil est beaucoup plus réparateur

 

j'ai jamais compris pourquoi...

si on est habitué à vivre depuis la naissance en inversé genre heu on se couche à 10h du matin et on se lève à 19h... ça reste vrai ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

désolé pour la science de comptoir dès le matin   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> désolé pour la science de comptoir dès le matin  

 

[science du comptoir]

Bah si les tournesols arrivent à comprendre quand est-ce que c'est le jour et la nuit, notre corps aussi, non ?

[/science du comptoir]

[vraie science]

le lendemain les tournesols se positionnent à peu près bien pour le lever du soleil. Certains pensent que la disposition des graines (oui ça forme des jolis motifs http://www.carla-bayle.com/cartes/fleurs/tournesol.jpg) servent à suivre vénus la nuit pour le mouvement retour

[/vraie science]

par contre là où j'ai pas compris c'est que vénus n'est pas toujours visible ...

----------

## theturtle123

ça se tient ton explication... mais bon je vis souvent à l'envers et je me sens pas plus mal que d'habitude !   :Twisted Evil: 

par contre pour les tournesols et venus waouh ça va loin... gps interstellaire intégré ? 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Oo Thior oO

perso je dors entre 5 et 6 heures ( + la sieste de 30 min ) par nuit ( sauf week end entre 11 et 12 heures lol ) mais j'ai lu que 4 heures de sommeil la nuit et 2 heures de sieste sont le bon compromis.

----------

## scout

Un autre problème avec le sommeil c'est "sieste or not sieste ?" en effet si on fait de trop longues siestes dans la journée, on dors moins bien le soir

[EDIT]2h06 ce soir

----------

## theturtle123

oui et aussi la sieste réparatrice qui se transforme en cassage de journée jusqu'au coucher   :Twisted Evil: 

[délire] en plus quand tu sais que les graines de tournesols se tournent vers venus, tu peux difficilement bien dormir [/delire]

----------

## Oo Thior oO

bah on fini la sieste en cours, puis quand on rentre chez soi on est en pleine forme pour s'asseaoir devant sa gentoo : ça c'est le bonheur   :Cool: 

----------

## scout

 *Oo Thior oO wrote:*   

> bah on fini la sieste en cours, puis quand on rentre chez soi on est en pleine forme pour s'asseaoir devant sa gentoo : ça c'est le bonheur  

 

Ouais ou alors encore mieux: tu va pas en cours et tu reste dans ton pieux, apres tu te leves a 12h et apres avoir ete en cours l'aprem t'es en pleine forme devant ton PC !

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais ou alors encore mieux: tu va pas en cours et tu reste dans ton pieux, apres tu te leves a 12h et apres avoir ete en cours l'aprem t'es en pleine forme devant ton PC !

 

Ouh mais ça sent un grand vécu ça dis-moi!  :Laughing: 

Ps je peux confirmer, j'ai même été qqfois son réveil-aprèm de 13h   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

Moi j'ai mis 7-8h mais c'est un grand max de vacances car sinon c plutôt 6-7 voire <5h quand scout et moi avons des soirées ebuilds...   :Wink: 

----------

## alba

c depend des jours, au début c'etait ~6h et maintenant c'est de l'odre de ~8h je dirais  :Razz: 

----------

## dioxmat

Je rejoint TGL... Mais je fais pire :)

D'ailleurs j'ecris ce message a 5h du mat, toujours pas couché ... Ca m'arrive de pas dormir pendant super longtemps sans ressentir la moindre fatigue, ou de larver pendant toute la journée dans un etat de semi-eveil semi-dodo (je vous conseille d'essayer une fois, avec la télé en fond, vous pouvez faire des reves sacrement zarb :)

Par contre c'est pas ma gentoo qui m'empeche de dormir, je m'en occupe de moins en moins d'ailleurs :)

----------

## Admin-galere

Perso je dors autant que je peux mais j'essaye de me coucher tot en general car je me leve tot: 5h30 certains jours mais en general c plutot vers 6h et quelques... comme bcp de gens.   :Very Happy: 

Je sias pas comment vous faites pour dormir en cours j'ai jamais pu faire ca. Sauf une fois mais ct parceque gt malade. 

Et pourtant j'ecoute pas les profs (c ptet pour ca que je dors pas d'ailleurs...).

----------

